# Top 10 Cars of the 2015 Detroit Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​


> *Top 10 Detroit Debuts*
> 
> You might have heard that the Detroit economy is on the upswing and so is the North American International Auto Show.
> 
> You could say the COBO Center just got a mid-cycle refresh and as you can guess it’s bigger, better and more efficient (sort of) than ever before. But time is short and what you really care about is inside, so what are you waiting for?


See the Top 10 Cars of the 2015 Detroit Auto Show at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While I kinda like the Lexus, personally I wouldn't consider any of them for my next car.


----------

